# Entry level JD mowers



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Everybody wants to know how the L series mowers are holding up. What about trying to find out how some of the other JD entry level mowers (Sabre and Scotts) have been doing? This might give a possible L series buyer a better idea of what they might be getting into. Two to four thousand dollars is a lot of dollars.

We have a 16/46 Sabre "by John Deere" that was purchased sometime in 94/95. We mow a 4 acre mixed improved/unimproved yard and drag around an Agri-Fab (right name??) dump cart. We replaced the drive belt once. That's it. The Sabre has also been mowing in the woods, clearing a trail and mowing around the rough perimeter of a 1/2 acre pond.

I guess that our mower would be equal to the L100/110 mowers. When we had the belt replacement/tune-up done, the dealer told us that we did not have enough tractor, and he was right. Didn't really matter though.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a good point fouracres JD been making the Sabre for awhile and the Scott's which is the same just painted different for years. All they did was put there name on it and paint it green and yellow.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*entry JD mowers*

I have a JDL120 -- 2nd year of use now in full swing[ if it would stop raining and storming every g--da-n week I might get to do something else-- The L120 is very easy to use-- only had one problem -- vent on gas cap clogged up and it would not run until I figured it out-- fast to cut with 48" deck -- smooth quiet engine-- deck is noisier than larger more expensive JD products----------------------------- I cut 2 acres and it takes me about 2&12/ 2- 3 gallons to cut it with -- I now use Mobil 1 oil and it doesn't ever backfire on shut down , the deck is very sensitive to changes in tire pressure -- and it clogs up in about 30 minutes with heavy or damp grass-[ I have lots of white clover]-- I now use , since last july ; Gator blades -- they are worth the extra cost over my 2 sets of JD blades -- more quiet and durable-- cut clippings up into much smaller size--- --------------------------------------------- My L120 has just a hair less than 120 hours on it and it would be in use right now except it is storming again[ they said not until later this afternoon - my only gripe is the DECK - the 54" decks are better -- wider , open discarge chute- no lower bar for support right at the discharge chute mouth. whre it is in the way and forms a clog wad -- no front bend to form a clog point------------------------[ I cut with both disacharge cutes bungeed up ]----------------------- I should have gotten a G100 or G110 IMO--[ cost more than I wanted tp spend] little more power, size K66 rear end and manily the 54" deck -- hmmm, I wonder can I fit a G110 54" deck to my L120?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

My L-120 has 114 hours and has been great mowing the 2 to 2 and half acre lot I have. This tractor is a lot beefier and stronger then the Craftsman that I had before. No offense to the 
Craftsman folks but pure and simple I had under bought with the Craftsman. The biggest problem was I mowed my ditch out front the Craftsman frame would flex so bad I would have to walk it with a weed wacker. No fun with the fact that it was 600' long and 20 ' foot wide with a gentle slope. The first I mowed I was done except for the ditch on the L-120 and was going to get the weedwacker out when I remember this was the new tractor, Shot give it a try, No frame flex at all and mowed the entire ditch except around the culvert and the end of the ditch. 
That convince that this tractor was a great for my use.

I did forget one thing and edited this in the fact I have had one thing go wrong at 98 hours. The drive belt for the deck broke. I knew it was weak when I looked over the machinge but figured I could get by for a while and I did for 3 hours. But thats all the problems with the tractor in the use I have had with. Went to dealer with the part number and after my wallet was lightened by $28.00 I was back mowing. Pretty good as the manuel reccommends replacement of the belt at 100 hours.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I see an awfull lot of the L series around. I think the best bang for the buck was that limited edition model they had...........L119 or 118 or something like that. More hp and a decent sized deck for under 2k

My neighbor bought a used G100 about 3 or 4 weeks ago and its been nothing but T R O U B L E! You name it, it probably has had that problem in his short time of owning it. It had very few hours on it and he bought it used, previous owner stated he needed a larger machine, and that was the only reason he was selling it. 
I think next week he is taking it to the JD dealer (the local one thats a ripoff) and have him go over the entire machine and ake it 110% right from top to bottom.sure hate to see what that deal is gonna cost.............especially at that dealer..........but he has yet to get one cutting of his lawn with it without it setting out there broke for something or other.


----------

